# Martial law test runs planned throughout the US this summer



## wizehop (Mar 29, 2015)

http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/...test-runs-planned-throughout-u-s-this-summer/

*Military Admits ‘Martial Law’ Test Runs Planned Throughout U.S. This Summer*
March 29, 2015 10:29 am·




Newly-leaked military documents reveal what the United States government is no longer denying: that elite branches of the military are currently preparing for “training exercises” throughout the U.S. southwest which simulate martial law scenarios.

The document reveals the training exercises are being conducted under the name “Operation Jade Helm.”

The exercises are scheduled to begin this July and continue for eight weeks. The operation will include the participation of 1,200 troops from the the Green Berets, Navy SEALS and Special Operations from the Air Force and Marines.

While the military acknowledges the leaked information is legitimate, they have termed the exercises “Realistic Military Training” and confirm that these exercises will be carried out in towns in Arizona, California, Colorado, New Mexico, Nevada, Texas as well as Utah. For whatever reason, the focus seems to be on the U.S. southwest in particular.

In the case of Texas, the military is being the most forthright about the exercises – admitting they are in the works and asking Texans living in close proximity to the operation to report anything which the military has characterized as “suspicious activity” during the exercises.

The leaked US military training document, was released by The Houston Chronicle. It perhaps overestimates the US military belief that Texans have been “historically supportive” of military exercises like these, as they believe them to be for the purposes of “fight[ing] the enemies of the United States.”

Army Special Operation Command spokesman Mark Lastoria acknowledged that the exercises are all about “covert warfare tactics and martial law.”

They are to develop “emerging concepts in special operations warfare,” he continued.

He told a US Army publication known as Stripes that the “notion” that this is training for martial law in the United States “was proposed by a few individuals who are unfamiliar with how and why USASOC conducts training exercises.”

He adds that Americans shouldn't be worried, because they are really just training to impose martial law on cities around the world “at a moment’s notice.”?
“This exercise is routine training to maintain a high level of readiness for Army Special Operations Forces because they must be ready to support potential missions anywhere in the world on a moment’s notice.”

Sceptics, however, have asked why states like Texas and Utah, as well as a section of southern California?

Whatever the reason for the U.S. military conducting what they admit are “martial law” exercises in what they also call “realistic urban sites,” what we know for certain is that the Special Forces will be on the ground in cities and towns across the country. Whether this is for the purposes of training to oppress civilians abroad or in the U.S., it has a lot of people concerned and asking questions.

(_Article by Jackson Mariana and Zeidy David; image via the US Army Special Operations Command_)


----------



## Preacher (Mar 29, 2015)

"And these here fenced in areas. They're what we call de-con-tamination zones. The manacles and bars? Oh, they're just to position people for hosing down is all. But it's all just pretend right? So no harm done. And we'll just be leaving them here in case we need them again. But you can be sure we won't. Yes sir-ree Bob. We definitely won't be rounding anybody up, I mean de-con-taminating anybody anytime soon. And remember to report any suspicious activities, like, you're neighbor just don't seem right. OK?"


----------



## creature (Mar 29, 2015)

hmm.. is this part of their "compassionate emergency response program"..?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 30, 2015)

Really? Its not that hard to see why they would choose the arid, desert regions. Especially if it's for martial law in other countries, more specifically middle eastern countries. No good can come of this.


----------



## crampicide (Mar 30, 2015)

It's a training event for special forces prob some black opp in the Middle East and deployment training. Special forces is a small number, especially to have trained for martial law?? And in Texas?? Lol unrealistic. Texas gun owners alone would destroy that number. If civilians see any sort of military training they assume the worst. If it was martial law prep you'd know when it was too late if it's us martial law that is of concern. It's all smoke and mirrors... 

Agreed w post above, either case it's grim news.


----------



## spectacular (Mar 30, 2015)

creepy. some realestate guy i used to know was talking about how the plan is to round up the houseless and use them for unpaid labor when the shit hits the fan. or something like that


----------



## Odin (Mar 31, 2015)

crampicide said:


> And in Texas?? Lol unrealistic. Texas gun owners alone would destroy that number.



Nice point. I should move to Texas... I hear Austin is nice.


----------



## danknuggetts (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm in Texas and keep hearing about it here


----------



## Leap (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmm, Might be a bad year to head out to the states then... I don't feel like being a part of a routine training exercise.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 2, 2015)

... there's not gonna BE a good time for a long, long time. If not now, when. There's still great people to meet and great places to see. I mean to see as much as I can WHILE I can. You should come before Hillary gets elected, actually. Assuming she runs.


----------



## Leap (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh, I was just making fun of the situation. I'm going this year. I know at this point it's a now or never, I'm just nervous because I have to cross illegally.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I won't tell! Just don't get stuck in a rape cage mkay?


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 13, 2015)

the IMF has been pushing for a world currency and the only way they are going to accomplish that is to kill the dollar. looks like these training sessions are preparing for the next great depression that is expected to hit the states in the near future. won't be anything like 2008 or even like 1929... when confidence in the U.S. dollar reaches it's lowest point in history all hell is going to break loose.


----------

